# Actimousse Plus - Pics inside



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

25l of actimousse cost around 40 quid.

Used 200ml topped with 800ml water.

Foamed the car and pressure washed off with a kranzle 130 bar, that is it, no bilberry or tardis or anything like that. Only snow foam.

1 1/2 years of ownership for the rep. Rarely cleaned, 40k covered.

This car has NEVER been detailied, never had wax applied or anything like that.

The chrome is all fine etc. Regarding the wax stripping, I am testing it on my car atm, so far it hasn't stripped any of my wax running at this dilution and I am into the 3rd wash. No signs of less beading or anything like that.

I have marked an X into the dirt in the pic below, if there is any sign of dirt left over whatsoever, you will be able to make it out in the pics below.









































































I left the vectra to dry itself naturally.

I rubbed my fingers along the bodywork and there was next to no dirt whatsoever.

Cleaning power this blows BH out of the park. Just gonna have to wait and see to see what goes on with the wax test 

Expect the results in 4 weeks :thumb:

PS if you want any more/other pics let me know


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

looks impressive from the pics... 

What was the dwell time on that?


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

I just went out and stroked the paint work again.

No crap on there whatsoever.

Dwell time is around 6 -7 minutes


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

That has got to be pretty caustic to have such a cleaning effect, especially on the wheels, with just cold water alone.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Phisp said:


> That has got to be pretty caustic to have such a cleaning effect, especially on the wheels, with just cold water alone.


That's what i was thinking...

Was there any wax/sealant on the car before hand, more to the point is there any left on?
Just wondering if you have tested beading/sheeting since doing it (if there was an LSP applied prior to this i mean).

It may be a good product for a really dirty car that needs to be stripped right down bare for claying, polishing then LSP...


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Read the text in my op


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

im getting a tub tuesday of my local rep


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

ipwn said:


> Read the text in my op


ah yes, apologies... skipped through the text straight to the action shots 

will wait for the wax tests then :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

ipwn said:


> The chrome is all fine etc. Regarding the wax stripping, I am testing it on my car atm, so far it hasn't stripped any of my wax running at this dilution and I am into the 3rd wash. No signs of less beading or anything like that.


What wax are you using, out of interest?

Edit to add that I would find it interesting for a chemist (or someone with the appropriate knowledge) to take a look at the MSDS for this product - Actimousse Plus. Link to AutoSmart's COSHH information can be found here. The two substances that stand out to me are 2-Butoxyethanol and Sodium Hydroxide.

I'll be interested in the longer term wax test result, but both those substances do seem ideal for removing any wax/sealant.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

ATM I am using colls 915.

I have done 4 washes now with the 330d and the wax is still there and beading fine


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

how do you introduce the snow foam solution into the pressure wash system?, usually you have to use a different lance or lance attachment , but I can't see a attachment in the pics, or are you adding it via a chemical pick up just after the pump, I've thought about using foam but my pressure washer is a 6.5 hp honda powered Clarke with a replacement lance (which looks just like the one in your pic) and so for I can't find a 'foamer' that will fit on my lance, they all seem to use plastic fittings for domestic washers like Karcher etc


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Ahh I have a HD lance and use a 3/8 male tube. I have a pic at my other comp.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

First thoughts when seeing apparent high performance is to question what is in this stuff, having a look it sounds like a pretty serious list of contents.

Would be interested to hear what people in the know think about these list of contents.

2-BUTOXYETHANOL 1-5%

3-Lauramidopropyl trimethyl ammonium methyl sulfate < 1%

ALKYLAMINE DICARBOXYLATE 1-5%

FATTY ALCOHOL ETHOXYLATE 5-10%

NITRILOTRIACETIC ACID TRISODIUM SALT 5-10%

SODIUM HYDROXIDE 1-5%


I'm not an expert by any means but isn't Sodium Hydroxide caustic soda?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

It's well known AS AM is a foaming TFR, and a caustic one at that.
Making the claim that it knocks BH AF out of the park is akin to exclaiming how well a matchstick starts a fire compared to two bits of wood.
It's a no brainer, and explains why it's sold in the trade sector rather than retail.


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

This product is designed to clean a car real quick real easy, used by the blast it on wash it off mobile valeting brigade, with no regard to the wax/sealant previously applied and I have to say it has it's place because the people who begrudge paying £5 for a hand car wash have no interest in their cars and deserve all they get, what makes me LOL is the fact that these are generally the same people who have splashed out on the 'Lifeshine' 'diamondbrite' etc dealer sealant option when ordering their car.
I wander if they realise that this investment as just been wash off at first 'good value' car wash they put the car through, (I'm sure most wouldn't care even if they did), I've been valetin' cars for years and I've tried to offer the best service possible advising on the benifits of a regular 'quaility' programme of car care, but mostly it falls on deaf ears so recently I've thought more and more about just giving them what they want forget best practice 2 buckets, PH neutral shampoo etc just blast some caustic foam on rinse and leave.
The sad fact is most of my customers really don't care about their cars (even ones who've spent serious money on said car) they just want them to look clean and tidy at a minimum cost to themselves and have no interest in the long term ill effects on the paint.
Sure in a perfect world everyone would value their cars but it's not a perfect world and few do, so I'm thiking sod it give the punter what he wants!! I'll save the quaility product for my TVR!!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

want you have to remember is a little goes a long way these are very highly concetrated.not just your flop it in the bucket


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

budd said:


> how do you introduce the snow foam solution into the pressure wash system?, usually you have to use a different lance or lance attachment , but I can't see a attachment in the pics, or are you adding it via a chemical pick up just after the pump, I've thought about using foam but my pressure washer is a 6.5 hp honda powered Clarke with a replacement lance (which looks just like the one in your pic) and so for I can't find a 'foamer' that will fit on my lance, they all seem to use plastic fittings for domestic washers like Karcher etc


I have converted my Foam Lance, which was originally designed to fit domestic Karchers, to fit my Karcher HD 5/11C. I purchased an adaptor from AutoBriteDirect although I would expect a decent plumbing outlet to sell these items too. All you need is a 1/4" BSP to M22 adaptor.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Ive found previously that this can mark chrome trim if left to dwell so would be careful. imnow using vp ph neutral snowfoam


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

No marks so far on my chrome trim after 4 washes. Wax is still strong  

Will keep on updating.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Update 

9th wash with actimousse plus running at 130ml + 450ml water.

Colls wax is still going very strong 

Chrome etc is also still fine .


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I was thinking of using this stuff. Having read a few posts about concerns in the strength of this product, can anyone answer the question will it still potentially harm paint/LSP if you water it right down? (eg 100ml-500ml of water).


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

It is a strong foaming tfr (the vast majority of snow foams are truck tfr's with extra foaming addative), so caution is advised. It gets worse (as in more caustic) when run thru a hot water PW.

Stick with a PH neutral snow foam or a high foaming shampoo.

Better safe than sorry :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ipwn said:


> Update
> 
> 9th wash with actimousse plus running at 130ml + 450ml water.
> 
> ...


Thats because you have followed the instructions.

I have been using this to wash our AS van for years. Makes it nice and easy as i dont have to brush it when ive just done a hard day around Southport :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> I was thinking of using this stuff. Having read a few posts about concerns in the strength of this product, can anyone answer the question will it still potentially harm paint/LSP if you water it right down? (eg 100ml-500ml of water).


The product is only as strong as you mix it. Do not let the fact it contains caustic make you think its going to destroy everything it comes into contact with.

Its like the old Silicone argument. People seem scared to death of silicone in products when in reality most of the products they think are silicone free are actually loaded with it!

Caustic when used correctly at the right level in a TFR/foam is invaluable IMO.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Not going to disagree with you since your a rep, however it is caustic and can damage some trim. Even AS head office agree with this (and durafoam etc etc) so its always better safe than sorry.

But I will say it seems to damage certain makes of trim and not others, or maybe its just that certain places leave it to dwell to long?

Whilst I asked about its caustic ability thru hot PW I didnt ask the office what would happen if agitated alot, would that cause similar reaction? (as in stir the chemicals around and make them more caustic or is it just heat that does that?)


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Not going to disagree with you since your a rep, however it is caustic and can damage some trim. Even AS head office agree with this (and durafoam etc etc) so its always better safe than sorry.
> 
> But I will say it seems to damage certain makes of trim and not others, or maybe its just that certain places leave it to dwell to long?
> 
> Whilst I asked about its caustic ability thru hot PW I didnt ask the office what would happen if agitated alot, would that cause similar reaction? (as in stir the chemicals around and make them more caustic or is it just heat that does that?)


Sorry i cant really answer the question re.agitation. You would need to ask in the AS section. Personally i would think the safest way is to use it as it was designed for eg. touchless washing or pre washing.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> The product is only as strong as you mix it. Do not let the fact it contains caustic make you think its going to destroy everything it comes into contact with.
> 
> Its like the old Silicone argument. People seem scared to death of silicone in products when in reality most of the products they think are silicone free are actually loaded with it!
> 
> Caustic when used correctly at the right level in a TFR/foam is invaluable IMO.


It's very easy to knock a product when you know what's init. Obviously the reverse is true if you don't.

I'd rather have a product that's powerfull and dilute, than have one that isn't and has to blow 100% product. It's a toss up between this and BH Autofoam for me. Unless there's a supplier of BH stuff in the midlands, it looks like I'll be using this.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Just to add my 2 pennies...

Have been using Actimousse for over a year now through my foam lance (200ml to 800ml water) and have noticed no damaging effects on my vehicle, including the trim.

The only downside is the vast quantity you have to buy from AS reps!!


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

update

11th wash.

Still beading very strongly, will get a beading pic tommorow or Friday when I am free with the camera.

All trim etc etc is still perfectly fine. Still using around 130 with 450 

Such good stuff. Wax stripping my chuffing ****.

Colls 915 ftw !


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Whoops completely forgot about this.

Just went outside and threw a glass of water on the bonnet :O

A reminder, that is 11 washes and it still pulls more dirt than the BH Autofoam !!!! Oh and is cheaper too 










I am going to keep going until there is no wax left. A few washes ago I would have normally topped up on a layer of wax


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

looks like awsome stuff, thinking about getting some from the local rep, but 25 LITRES that will last me years.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

thats quite impressive


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Sample run a good idea any one??!!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

if i decide to get some ill happily supply some samples. but im really not sure i can justify buying 25 litres.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

As I'm in a good mood tonight (going on my jollies on Wednesday next week!!) and I feel I owe a lot to fellow members on this excellent site, I am prepared to give away 5 litres of the stuff - I have quite a bit at home!

The first 5 people to send me a 500ml or 1l container in a pre - paid SAE padded bag can have some! Just post me the pre-paid jiffy bags (or something suitable) and PM address details and I will send them out. Please make sure that you put enough stamps on your return envelope as I cannot be held responsible if you haven't put enough on them!!

The Royal Mail site may help you determine postage costs.........

Ray

PS - that's if the Mods are Ok with this of course!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

bmw320i said:


> As I'm in a good mood tonight (going on my jollies on Wednesday next week!!) and I feel I owe a lot to fellow members on this excellent site, I am prepared to give away 5 litres of the stuff - I have quite a bit at home!
> 
> The first 5 people to send me a 500ml or 1l container in a pre - paid SAE padded bag can have some! Just post me the pre-paid jiffy bags (or something suitable) and PM address details and I will send them out. Please make sure that you put enough stamps on your return envelope as I cannot be held responsible if you haven't put enough on them!!
> 
> ...


ME! ME! ME! :lol: pm coming your way

no idea how much it would cost to post a 500ml bottle though


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

If BMW320i's 5Ls go quickly and people want more , I will follow up


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

bmw320i said:


> As I'm in a good mood tonight (going on my jollies on Wednesday next week!!) and I feel I owe a lot to fellow members on this excellent site, I am prepared to give away 5 litres of the stuff - I have quite a bit at home!
> 
> The first 5 people to send me a 500ml or 1l container in a pre - paid SAE padded bag can have some! Just post me the pre-paid jiffy bags (or something suitable) and PM address details and I will send them out. Please make sure that you put enough stamps on your return envelope as I cannot be held responsible if you haven't put enough on them!!
> 
> ...


thats very kind of you mate :thumb::thumb:

id take you up on the offer if i didnt have 20L f durafoam from AS :lol:


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

I've checked out Royal Mail web site. A 500ml bottle weighs approx 490g, and it fits the "packet" specs. So, it looks like it will cost £2.14 1st class or £1.85 2nd class.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> thats very kind of you mate :thumb::thumb:
> 
> id take you up on the offer if i didnt have 20L f durafoam from AS :lol:


I had durafoam first, found it pretty pants , rep swapped it for acti


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm thinking about getting some of this stuff only thing 25L only is alot but at the same time a lot of fun


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Just to say I gave up after my 14th wash as I had new wax to try out. It was still beading etc fine.

I still use this at 200ml + 800 and all is good. I redo the wax before 14th wash anyway. It comes in useful for the van where I up the power as theres no need to an LSP or anything like that on the work vans or the rep cars 

Next test will be to see how it holds up against the AUtosmart WAX.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ipwn said:


> Next test will be to see how it holds up against the AUtosmart WAX.


WAX stands up to it no probs even using Actimousse almost neat.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i use this stuff every week for cleaning HGV lorries (thats not me personally, i like a neat number 2 all over )


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> WAX stands up to it no probs even using Actimousse almost neat.


Yes I can see that statement being true as there are you concentrations of Polydimethylsiloxane (E900) in various forms within the waxes make up.
This make most substances very resilient to most substances.
Gordon.


----------

